# Energy conservation code and lighting



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Marc
your url does not work, so I am taking the liberty of rewriting it, I hope you do not mind. I think it is a great site, that is why I am doing this.

www.energycodes.gov/training


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> Marc
> your url does not work, so I am taking the liberty of rewriting it, I hope you do not mind. I think it is a great site, that is why I am doing this.
> 
> www.energycodes.gov/training


Thanks, Pierre !


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

What, exactly, is the definition of “Tandem Wiring”?


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

Maybe I answered my own question. 

A pair of three or one lamp fixtures interconnected to utilize a two tube ballast? 

Easy to wire, but a royal pain to troubleshoot, particularly in a location where it’s generally not done.


----------

